

Oculus Primed: Meet the Geniuses Working on Virtual Reality - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/12/oculus-rift

======
cracell
I have a Rift dev kit and while it is really cool saying they "mastered"
virtual reality is link bait hype.

The Rift is awesome but it has a very long way to go before anyone should use
the term "mastered" to describe it.

